# From Married to Roommates?



## [email protected] (Jul 13, 2012)

Let me try to keep this short. We are stuck in our house - owe more than we it's worth. Neither of us can afford to stay alone, as we can barely afford the other bills. We have 2 boys - our 4 yr old son and her 12 yr old son.

Neither of us is sure we want to be married to each other - constant arguments and fighting. She's always saying I'm never happy, and at home I'm probably not. I feel like I ask her son to do simple chores, and she gets mad at me for asking him to do anything.

I love my son, and really enjoy the time he and I get to spend together. Although I would get 50/50 custody, it would be tough only getting to see him every other week.

Options:
1. Let house go into foreclosure, and we both move out?
2. Stay and get stuck in the same rut we've been in for the last couple of years?

She won't meet with a mediator, states that she will get her attorney to tell her what to do. Again, neither of us can afford an attorney and I can barely pay a couple hundred bucks if she would agree to us meeting with a mediator.

Anyone else in a similar situation? I feel trapped.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Seems like you might be room mates for awhile which might not be a bad thing if you use that time ti see what your options are.

If you're at all interested in fixing your marriage run a search on this forum for manning up and the 180
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hope Springs Eternal (Oct 6, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Let me try to keep this short. We are stuck in our house - owe more than we it's worth. Neither of us can afford to stay alone, as we can barely afford the other bills. We have 2 boys - our 4 yr old son and her 12 yr old son.
> 
> Neither of us is sure we want to be married to each other - constant arguments and fighting. She's always saying I'm never happy, and at home I'm probably not. I feel like I ask her son to do simple chores, and she gets mad at me for asking him to do anything.
> 
> ...


I'm in the exact same situation. And people keep advising "screw the finances, just move out or make her move out." They just don't get it. Every bill is a struggle to pay. No wonder our relationship is strained. Anyhow, feel for you, sorry you have 2 young kids to deal with this around. I pray you will work things out. That's what I'm hoping for in my relationship.


----------

